# ------Happy New Year-------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

--------------------Happy New Year ! ! !--------------------

-------------------------------To everyone associated with this great forum-------------------------

------------------I have enjoyed slingshots all of My life,,&,,I've Never had any friends that shared this passion-------------------
------------This forum has been a completely positive investment of My time that has allowed Me to start some potential
------------friendships with people of like interests that I would have never met otherwise & for this I am grateful--------------

--------------------------------Looking forward to a Positive & Healthy 2011------------------------------------ 

---------------- Set short & long term GOALS that You have the Ability & Desire to STRIVE for------------

-------------------------------------Be as Positive & Empathetic as possible----------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------Much Love-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy New Year StrongFowl.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Same here Mike! I love them too! Happy New Year Everyone! Flatband


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy new year guys !!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Now that it's already 2011 in Hong Kong, I'll wish you all a safe and healthy 2011!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy New Year to you StrongFowl!!!


----------

